# Father of Hapkido - GM Choi - video



## Doomx2001 (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is a video interview of Grandmaster Choi talking about something: 








*Can someone please translate?* I've been wanting to find out what he's saying forever!

Here is a another video of Choi that might interest you all: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hvb4bw1vhA&feature=related:ultracool


----------



## Doomx2001 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, thats a bummer, 65 views so far, and no comments. 
Hopefully someone out there can translate that video.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 23, 2011)

That is some pretty ragged sound quality.  I hope that someone is able to translate it though. 

Daniel


----------



## tinker1 (Jun 24, 2011)

I've always been told that GM Ji Han-Jae is the founder of Hapkido...

I don't mean to poke a stick at a hornet's nest, but - without getting involved in the argument - what is the controversy there?


----------



## arsenius (Jun 29, 2011)

My wife is Korean.  I asked her, and she said she could not understand at all what he was saying.  The audio quality is too poor.  Sorry folks!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 29, 2011)

tinker1 said:


> I've always been told that GM Ji Han-Jae is the founder of Hapkido...
> 
> I don't mean to poke a stick at a hornet's nest, but - without getting involved in the argument - what is the controversy there?


Guess it depends on how you define 'founder.'  Ji Han Jae certainly was a prime mover.  Choi Yong Sul generally considered the founder so far as I know.

Daniel


----------



## dortiz (Jun 29, 2011)

"I've always been told that GM Ji Han-Jae is the founder of Hapkido...

I don't mean to poke a stick at a hornet's nest, but - without getting involved in the argument - what is the controversy there? "

This is his teacher.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 29, 2011)

To be sure you understand what is being said; GM Choi is considered the founder of Hapkido, being the one who brought the techniques to Korea when he returned to his homeland from Japan, after WWII. It is unclear how much Hapkido is everything he learned there, and how much he may have added from Korean arts. Of course, I don't think that was even a controversy 30 years ago.

As I understand, Ji Han Jae is more credited with giving it the name Hapkido, as apparently that was not what GM Choi originally called it.

Now most of this is what I hear on this board. I don't recall my GM talking about all that. He just told me GM Choi was the founder of Hapkido, and he came to Korea from Japan after WWII.

If I have mis-stated anything, somebody please jump in and correct me.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hapkido underwent a number of name changes, and I have heard differing accounts regarding who used the name first. 

Daniel


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jun 29, 2011)

Didn't GM Choi originally use Yu Sul?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 29, 2011)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Didn't GM Choi originally use Yu Sul?


Yawara, hapki yu sul (Korean reading of Aiki jujutsu), hapki yu kwon sul, and probably several other names.  Yu sul is the Korean reading of Jujutsu.

Daniel


----------



## puunui (Jul 5, 2011)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Guess it depends on how you define 'founder.'




I would think it depends on how you define Hapkido.


----------



## destructautomaton (Jul 5, 2011)

i find hapkido fascinating, so many fights over the name but the grandmaster choi seems like a cool defining person for the korean ma--i mean its important to remember that there would be no ji hapkido or whatever without choi,i read also of its(choishapkido) influences on hwarangdo/kuksulwon and many others so choi needs to be heard and see what he has to say about its all. we know what master ji and the others say and said.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 6, 2011)

puunui said:


> I would think it depends on how you define Hapkido.



I can only define it as my Grand Master did, calling what he taught Hapkido, and crediting GM Choi as the founder of Hapkido.  YMMV


----------



## puunui (Jul 6, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> I can only define it as my Grand Master did, calling what he taught Hapkido, and crediting GM Choi as the founder of Hapkido.  YMMV



If your Hapkido has kicks in it, including but not limited to jumping spinning kicks, as well as dan bong, cane, staff, knife throwing, plate throwing, rock throwing, coin throwing, then you are learning GM Ji's Hapkido, and not necessarily GM Choi's Hapkido.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 6, 2011)

puunui said:


> If your Hapkido has kicks in it, including but not limited to jumping spinning kicks, as well as dan bong, cane, staff, knife throwing, plate throwing, rock throwing, coin throwing, then you are learning GM Ji's Hapkido, and not necessarily GM Choi's Hapkido.



Kicking yes, tan bon yes, sword (bamboo) yes.  If there is any of the other, it is taught above 3d Dan, and I never saw it.  But as I said, I will go with what my GM said.  

If your GM has told you otherwise and you wish to go with that, I'm not going to argue it.


----------



## iron_ox (Aug 26, 2011)

puunui said:


> If your Hapkido has kicks in it, including but not limited to jumping spinning kicks, as well as dan bong, cane, staff, knife throwing, plate throwing, rock throwing, coin throwing, then you are learning GM Ji's Hapkido, and not necessarily GM Choi's Hapkido.



Hello all,

I have to interject as this is not really correct.  Kicking was always part of what Choi Dojunim taught - right from the beginning. The only thing that Choi Dojunim did not teach was spinning/jumping kicks - not really in line with the intent of the art.  All those other elements are directly from Choi Dojunim - Ji did not know them or add them!

Choi Dojunim is a Founder of Hapkido, most of what Ji "added" is not really in line with the style, but is nicer "window dressing".  For those of you in the States, here is an analogy...Most of you know Billy Mays - he is the guy that put "oxyclean" on the map - he didn't create it at all, but he put it in a pretty package and sold it to a wider audience than the creator did...same with Hapkido.  Choi Dojunim is the Founder, Ji moved to Seoul and re-packaged what he learned with some non-Hapkido material that he worked out with other Choi Dojunim students not living in Daegu.


----------

